

textfsm – Python module for parsing semi-structured text into Python tables - hypnotist
http://code.google.com/p/textfsm/

======
imurray
Quick link into the introductory documentation:
[http://code.google.com/p/textfsm/wiki/TextFSMHowto](http://code.google.com/p/textfsm/wiki/TextFSMHowto)
— one specifies a state machine in a text template file that can include
regexes and has a simple "->" syntax for state transitions.

------
andrewcooke
_INTO TABLES_ should be added to the title, because otherwise it's not clear
how this differs from expect.

to save others time - you could use it parsing things like the output from
smartctl, or ifconfig.

~~~
hypnotist
you're right. But there is limitation on the title - 80 chars.

------
agrover
On one hand, cool! On the other hand, uncool, if it encourages more people to
have their programs interact with other programs via CLI parsing. We should be
using APIs and libraries instead of working around the lack of them.

------
mjburgess
> clitable

I'm sure im not the only one that misread that.

